# SVG für JSF2



## Tuvshin09 (26. Jul 2010)

JSF kann nicht SVG Tags darstellen.
Gibt es bestimmte Frameworks und Tagslibrary, die SVG in JSF einbinden können?


----------



## Semerzo (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß nicht
=> PrimeFaces Support Forum - SVG chart support?

Was gehen sollte ist es mittels a4j:mediaOutput o.ä. Komponenten einzubinden.

Hängt auch davon ab, was Du machen möchtest. "Einfach" bestehende SVGs wirst Du mit dem mediaOutput und Konsorten schon hin bekommen.


----------



## Tuvshin09 (28. Jul 2010)

Semerzo hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> soweit ich weiß nicht
> => PrimeFaces Support Forum - SVG chart support?
> ...


Hallo Semerzo
Danke für Tipps. 
Aber mein Ziel ist mehr als statische Mediadaten. Ich will sowohl die Chartsdaten als auch Charts serverseitig dynamisch erstellen.  Mit PrimeFaces kann ich die coolen Charts mit Flash oder JFreeChart Stream aufbauen. 
Aber diese Verfahren sind für Webkit browser nicht ganz optimal.
Grüsse Tuvshin


----------



## nocturne (28. Jul 2010)

svgfaces.org


----------



## Tuvshin09 (28. Jul 2010)

nocturne hat gesagt.:


> svgfaces.org



"This web site is now reserved. As of now, no content has been uploaded


----------



## nocturne (28. Jul 2010)

Oh, ja hab online geschaltet.
Versuchs nochmal.


----------



## Semerzo (28. Jul 2010)

Du könntest also nicht die SVG Datei mit Batik auf dem Server generieren und dann einbinden, ok. Ansonsten hätte ich gedacht, mach das und poll per ajax, ob sich etwas geändert hat, um dann ein rerender anzustoßen.

Nach ein wenig stöbern habe ich noch einen, leider etwas älteren, Artikel gefunden Using AJAX With Non-HTML Markup in JSF. Der beschreibt, dass man die renderer austauschen kann, um HTML oder SVG oder auch beides zu erstellen. Wirkt aber auf den ersten Blick wie schwere Kost 

Und dann habe ich einen noch älteren Artikel zu dem Thema gefunden Combine JSF Facelets and the Flying Saucer XHTML Renderer, der geht in eine ähnliche Richtung.


Vielleicht hat *nocture* sich das alles schon angeeignet und entsprechend gekapselt, wäre cool. Aber bald ist ja August und dann ist seine Seite auch live


----------



## nocturne (29. Jul 2010)

Ihr könnt mich per jabber erreichen:
p.rader@gmx.net


----------



## Tuvshin09 (29. Jul 2010)

Okey. alles klar . Danke für hilfreiche Tipps. :toll:


----------

